# NYU Photography Stills for Creative Portfolio



## hellogoodbye (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm about to upload my art portfolio for nyu mfa filmmaking and I just realized that the direction specifically says it has to be 8x10 size. Does this mean that I have to put it on a white or black background to make it exactly 8x10? I'm super confused because my images stretch and crop if I try to resize it on photoshop. Also- does this mean either portrait or landscape 8x10 or only 8x10 (width x length) ?
-------------
Oops, like an hour after I got an email from Susan Carnival. This is what she said, just in case other people were wondering.

We're flexible on the size.  It can be slightly larger or smaller, portrait or landscape.
Submit it at whatever size doesn't affect your original composition - a white background
is optional.


----------

